# Περί του «πως να εγκαταστήσετε ένα πλυντήριο πιάτων» και άλλων δαιμονίων!



## Elsa (Aug 21, 2008)

Από το -όνομα και πράμα- site για μαστορέματα, Monster Guide:
_
*Πως να εγκαταστήσετε ένα πλυντήριο πιάτων!*

Εγκαθιστώντας ένα οικιακό βοηθητικό πρόγραμμα, όπως το πλυντήριο είναι ένα εύκολο έργο. Η συσκευή θα έρθει με ένα εκπαιδευτικό οδηγό. Οι οδηγίες είναι πολύ εύκολο να ακολουθήσουν.
..............................................
Χρειάζεται πρώτα να αφαιρέσετε το παλιό σας πλυντήριο πιάτων. Αυτό είναι, αν προτίθεται να το αντικαταστήσει με ένα νέο. Μπορείτε απλά να αντιστραφεί η εγκατάσταση βήματα που παρέχεται εδώ για να την καταργήσετε.
...............................................
Οι σωλήνες θα πρέπει να εξαντλείται. Αυτό είναι το άνοιγμα της faucet στο νεροχύτη σας.
...............................................
Μπορείτε να τρυπάνι τρύπες, αν δεν βρούμε.
...............................................
Στραγγίζεται το νερό χρησιμοποιώντας ένα κουβά. Συνέχεια από unscrewing η βαλβίδα από την πηγή ή την προμήθεια θηλή με τη χρήση wrench. Αναδίπλωση της θηλής του πολύ κλωστές χρησιμοποιώντας ένα σωλήνα-τυλίξτε το είδος της ταινίας. Τότε αρχίζουν βίδες στο διπλής εξόδου βαλβίδα στην θηλή αγωνιστικής.
...............................................
Προσεκτικά ώθηση στο πλυντήριο πιάτων στη θέση του. Να είστε σίγουροι ότι δεν το κουβάρι δεν σταλιά σύνδεσμοι.
Συνδέστε τη διπλή βαλβίδα για την προμήθεια σωλήνων. Fasten και να ενταχθούν στην παροχή ευέλικτων σωλήνα στη δεύτερη βαλβίδα εξόδου. Fasten αυτό μαζί με το πλυντήριο του στομίου. Ρυθμίζεται και αυστηρότερη χρήση wrench.

Τα τελευταία βήματα θα ήταν να θέσω μια μάνικα για την πάταξη κάθε άκρη της μικρής σας εγκεφάλων μάνικα. Αυτό είναι επικαλυμμένο από τη διάθεση έως και το τμήμα της μεγάλης εξόδου. Αυτό βρίσκεται στον αέρα το χάσμα.

Να διασφαλισθεί ότι οι σφιγκτήρες είναι αυστηρότεροι. Θα πρέπει επίσης να κάνουμε τον έλεγχο της πλέον εγκεφάλων μάνικα. Εκτελέστε το πλέον εγκεφάλων μάνικα από την μικρή έξοδο. Πρόκειται για την απόσταση μέχρι την τοποθέτηση των εγκεφάλων. Αυτά βρίσκονται στο κάτω μέρος του πλυντηρίου πιάτων σας._ 

Θα με συγχωρέσετε που έκοψα το κείμενο και το έκανα, ίσως, δυσνόητο. 
Αν δεν σας έφτασε αυτό, ή αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σας και θέλετε κι άλλα, στο ίδιο site μπορείτε να βρείτε ακόμα:

_•	Πώς να διαβάσετε έναν Tape Μέτρο 
•	Πώς να Συγκολλήσεων 
•	Πώς να Paint 
•	Τρόπος εγκατάστασης Carpet 
•	Πώς να επιδιορθώσετε μια τράπουλα (πώς, αλήθεια; )
•	Πώς αντικατάσταση εγκαταστήσετε τα Windows (και δεν εννοεί της Microsoft!)
•	Πώς να Wire ένα Σώμα 
•	Πώς να εγκαταστήσετε το τούβλο βήματα 
•	Πώς να εγκαταστήσετε δικαστές Paneling 
•	Πώς να κοπεί σκύλου καρφί 
•	Πώς να διορθώσετε το Σώμα εγκεφάλων διαρροές σωληνώσεων _


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 21, 2008)

Διαβάστε και το πώς να επιδιορθώσετε μια τράπουλα...


----------



## danae (Aug 23, 2008)

Να 'σαι καλά! Και ήθελα να εγκαταστήσω έναν δικαστή Paneling αλλά δεν ήξερα πώς!


----------

